# Toothpaste tablets



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Thought this was interesting. Didn't even know they existed.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UY1NMW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Might not be as effective as toothpaste but compact.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well considering the number of brushes in a tube I wouldn't neccessarily call them compact. But with the moisture content out of them and being hard tablets they should be lighter and not prone to ruptures and messes in a bob. Think I'll stick to tube paste or powders unless you get some and really rave about em


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It is an interesting product though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Well considering the number of brushes in a tube I wouldn't neccessarily call them compact. But with the moisture content out of them and being hard tablets they should be lighter and not prone to ruptures and messes in a bob. Think I'll stick to tube paste or powders unless you get some and really rave about em


Ordered some. I'll let you know how they work out.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

cool could be kinda neat with one of the two part travel brushes probably get a couple of the tablets in the holder with the brush make a handy lil day trip brush.


----------

